
Slack is Down - sinak
https://status.slack.com?
======
tspike
"Smooth sailing"

Edit: What's the common practice here for status pages? Shouldn't they be
using external health checks to auto-update the page?

Edit2: Seems to be working again for me

~~~
da_chicken
> What's the common practice here for status pages? Shouldn't they be using
> external health checks to auto-update the page?

For Ops? Absolutely. Externally? No, not really. You don't necessarily want
every conceivable blip or issue to be public knowledge, and you also want
someone to provide some humanity to your status communications. There's a
difference between "service is impacted" and "service is impacted
significantly enough that all users/customers should know about it."

~~~
tspike
Makes sense, but if they're advertising 99.92% uptime, what does that mean if
you can't trust that the status page is updated for real outages?

------
framebit
Status page is updated. Here's the outage status link:
[https://status.slack.com/2018-09/60787986d73e3949](https://status.slack.com/2018-09/60787986d73e3949)

------
Codesane
I never really think about it, but for someone that works remote you feel very
lonely when slack is down...

------
orf
Slack is down, we are also experiencing AWS issues (latency, hard to diagnose
right now). Anyone else?

~~~
alexman
I can't connect to Slack either. It says

Server Error

Sorry! Something went wrong, but we're looking into it.

If the problem continues, please check our Status page for updates.

But the status page says smooth sailing. Can't even contact them via
[https://my.slack.com/help/requests/new](https://my.slack.com/help/requests/new)

~~~
alexman
Seems that they're up now.

------
revx
Seems to be back up. It was funny, my first instinct was to go on slack and
tell everyone about it.

------
scottndecker
And it's back!

